# My new addition



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I have been asked to post a picture of my new BSH. She is a beautiful 20 month old Chocolate, called Muffin. She is not up to a full photographic session as she is settling in but here is a quick snap I shot this evening.
I shall post some better pictures at a later time.

She does seem quite chunky next to my other two, weighing in at 5.2 Kg.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh WOW  She's wonderful isn't she 

Em
xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

She is stunning...is she the same girl that was looking for a home recently in the classified section? How lucky she has ended up with the perfect new home. More pics soon please!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Just noticed - she weighs more than my dog :thumbup::lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

She is gorgeous - beautiful colour!!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Paddypaws said:


> She is stunning...is she the same girl that was looking for a home recently in the classified section? How lucky she has ended up with the perfect new home. More pics soon please!


Yes she is that very cat  Jen was very kind to entrust her to me.
My other two are not so sure this is the perfect home for her!:lol: They look at each other through the glass doors of the dining room. Darwin & Willow look perplexed, Muffin sits there and growls at them :scared:


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Muffin is a great name - suits her!
Can't wait for more pictures, she's lovely!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

OMG  look at the size of her  

Please expect a little 'Welcome home and thanks for the picture' gift dropping on your door mat soon :lol:

She landed on her paws when she came home with you! :001_wub: Kudos to Jen for raising such a beauty too, I'm sure you'll be heart broken to let your kitties go, but I hope you'll take pleasure in seeing updates about her on PF. I know seeing Lila grow has helped me enormously :thumbup:


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Please expect a little 'Welcome home and thanks for the picture' gift dropping on your door mat soon :lol:


We are all excited now


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

wow shes gorgeous


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is beautiful :thumbup: Those lovely big eyes :001_wub: Hope your others forgive you soon


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, she looks a teeny bit porkie. Maybe growing into her name and topping it to make a "muffin top"! 

What a gorgeous colour she is - she looks delectably chocolatey.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

She's stunning !


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

she is a lovely girl and that colour...wow


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww she's stunning  fantastic colour to :thumbup:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh she is just gorgeous, what a lovely colour!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments. Muffin went to the Vets today for vaccinations & a microchip. She was good as gold. She won the hearts of the works experience students!

She was weighed in at 5.5 Kg  Though the vet says it is mostly muscle and she is not fat!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

What a gorgeous girl :thumbup: My goodness what a weight


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

wow she lovely:001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

she's beautiful


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

She has a very determined set to her jaw...methinks this girl will be ruling the roost before long.
5.5kg is an impressive size for a female isn't it? 
Can't wait to see pics of them all together.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shes lovely the choci is lovely...damn i want choci now...


----------

